# Morrell Carbon Six-Shooter...



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought I might post this on here and save someone the pain of buying the Morrell Six-Shooter...

This is by far the worst target I have owned, you almost have to back the truck up to it to remove your arrows and the durability is horrible..

So do yourself a favor and get a Block or any other layered target and stay away from this thing...ukey:


----------



## horsefly115 (Mar 17, 2007)

you must have got a lemmon i've got over a year into mine and still havent touched one of the bh sides. oce in a while i get a hard puller, but i got i bet 3- 5000 shots on mine and still goin strong i even out lasted my friends black hole and another ones block and i shoot more than them.


----------



## springer01 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hmm I bought one 3 years ago and its still going strong and it gets shot ALOT.. Maybe they don't make them like they used to.


----------



## springer01 (Sep 28, 2004)

Wow horsefly115 we must of been thinking the same thing at the exact same time..lol


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Six shooter*

Well, Beardcollector...I shot this target for about three years and swore by it UNTIL this year. Actually tore the skin off of my finger trying to get field points out of it. I got so frustrated just a week ago that I literally torn the thing apart...THAT TARGET WILL BE IN THE LANDFILL NEXT TRASH DAY!!!!!!!! The worst target I've ever had by far!


----------



## beardcollector (Oct 19, 2006)

I must have a lemon ....You literally have to turn the target on it's side and put your knee or foot on it to remove the arrows....I don't know what is in that thing but it is not arrow friendly at all. 

I am sure I will find out what it is soon since it is beginning to have tears in the outside target area and will start spilling out on the ground.

I will not be trying to save pennies again by buying a "cheaper" target...I will be going straight to the top from now on....


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Stuff inside...*

The stuff inside this target is layered foam sheets. If you put an arrow in the sheets from the side (as in the thin edges) it is imbeded in there so tight that it is all but impossible to remove as you well know. The other way (on the face of the sheets) isn't much better. Save yourself the trouble and get a yellow jacket broadhead target ( only good for broadheads ).You'll be glad you did...Very durable and arrows are pretty easy to remove. As for a fieldpoint target, I just got a yellow jacket bag target and it stops arrows very well. I can't speak for the durability since I haven't had it long but arrows can be pulled VERY easily...


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

Glenn-bob said:


> Well, Beardcollector...I shot this target for about three years and swore by it UNTIL this year. Actually tore the skin off of my finger trying to get field points out of it. I got so frustrated just a week ago that I literally torn the thing apart...THAT TARGET WILL BE IN THE LANDFILL NEXT TRASH DAY!!!!!!!! The worst target I've ever had by far!


I should clarify...I shot morrell six shooter targets for three years. This particular target was new last year and had never been shot...


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

*I only shoot 70#'s*

I bought 2 when I bought my bow.
Within a month one was swallowing my arrows.
Killing my feathers.
Called Morrell and they sent me another.
I moved the gulper out to 60 and stopped arrows for a while.
The three were doing good for a couple of weeks.
The second of the two started to pull that "I'm gonna eat your arrows!" crap.
I had it at a 30/40 yards when it started.
After each round I would turn the targets and it helped for a while.
About a month after I got the replacement it started trying to suck the feathers off my arrows!
The worst part was it wasn't the same spot on the targets that was doing it. I tried different spots on different sides.
Nothing worked, those buggers started sucking as soon as my finger pulled the release.
I had had it!!!
Now I use one behind my Super Duper to keep from swinging.
Another holds up my 18-1!!!!! :wink:
The other, which is the last one, is now used for 60 yards or for broadheads till it quits stopping arrows.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Cabela's MDL Broadhead Target*

Your not supose to hit the same spot over and over! There is one box like target that I have found that really does stand up and will take the repeated shot after shot and that is The Cabela's MDL Broadhead target and the price is only $39.95 for the 28x28x10 and $29.99 for the 23x23x10! it just lasts and will save on your fletching to stops the arrow, no matter what speed or poundage your shooting!


----------



## Dick Cress (Aug 3, 2004)

i have a Morrell's Yellow Jacket and a Morrell's Bag Target. Both are in their third year and have plenty of shooting left in them.

Don't make the mistake of shooting a field tip into a Yellow Jacket Broadhead Target . . . most likely, you may never get the arrow out. As for the BH Tatrget I have a suggestion . . . after installing the BH on my Beman ICS Camo Hunter's I dip BH only in a 50% ZIP WAX (by Turtle Wax)-50% water and allow to dry.

I shoot Sonic 100's and they get better penetration in the yellow Jacket than others I have used, and they still come out fairly easy.:thumbs_up

One note . . . I do not hunt with the BHs that I shoot at targets.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*1 ohio hillbillys opinion*

I bought a carbon six shooter at cabelas an i like it so far.... arrow removal is ok.. And my bow only shoots 55lbs an under 250fps..Will have the real test when get my new bow..


----------



## bbran73 (Jul 18, 2004)

I must have got a lemon too becuse while removing the third arrow i had shot into it, a layer came out with my arrow and the target face popped off. I took it back and bought a tru stop instead.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

not happy with morrell's targets!


----------



## 1CRAZY1 (Dec 3, 2007)

beardcollector said:


> I thought I might post this on here and save someone the pain of buying the Morrell Six-Shooter...
> 
> This is by far the worst target I have owned, you almost have to back the truck up to it to remove your arrows and the durability is horrible..
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get a Block or any other layered target and stay away from this thing...ukey:


Bought a brand new one and had the EXACT same problems! What a POS! Really hard to get the arrows out and completely fell apart once the broadheads started flying! I think I am going to pay cabelas a visit with this nice block in hand.


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*carB6x6*

I`ve been shhotin mine 4 2yrs. braodheads come out w/1finger`oh ya + a thumb. field pts r another story. target is indestructable. for under 50.00$ can`t b beat


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

beardcollector said:


> I thought I might post this on here and save someone the pain of buying the Morrell Six-Shooter...
> 
> This is by far the worst target I have owned, you almost have to back the truck up to it to remove your arrows and the durability is horrible..
> 
> So do yourself a favor and get a Block or any other layered target and stay away from this thing...ukey:


This could happen if your shooting your Fieldpoints into the broadhead side. It makes it VERY tough to pull through the layers that way. The sixshooter IS a layered target, and I've been pleased with it for the most part. For $50, I'm not complaining. I've got NUMEROUS sides to shoot at, once one falls apart.


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*once again*



Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> I bought a carbon six shooter at cabelas an i like it so far.... arrow removal is ok.. And my bow only shoots 55lbs an under 250fps..Will have the real test when get my new bow..


Shooting the six shooter with my new bow an set up. (07 Bear element HD..302ibo..shootin at 60lbs 28in draw an 380grn arrow.))..aint had trouble removing arrows..but at close range (15yrds or less) the arrows does sink almost till the vanes is the only thing sticking out...I will have more of a opinion in the future....


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear about your problems with the six-shooter. I too had serious problems with the durability of bag targets. I switched to the Rinehart 18-in-1 and cannot be happier. The beauty of this target is that it can take both field points and broadheads:thumb: It's light enough to be portable, but tough enough to take a beating. Get one and you're target woes will disappear.


----------



## Xiisign (Jan 23, 2008)

I've owned this target for about 3 months now. The field points remove very easily from all sides. I tried a 3 blade broad head and this is a different story, it took me a while to get it out and it tore the foam up a little. But I did try my 2 blade magnus heads and they remove easily like field points. The one reallly great thing I love about it is it's weather proof. I just leave it outside and step out on my deck and let loose as many arrows as I can fling, collect them and i'm ready for another days shoot.....


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

i have a six shooter it works ok.i have had a block,black hole, cheapy cabelas all of them have there faults but all lasted a year atleast which i think is good they get shot at alot from my kid.

i was just a sportsman warehouse which is closing and i bought 2 bag targets for 12 bucks a piece looks like there stuffed with rags there packed solid havent shot them yet, then i went back again today and i seen replacement bags for them so i bought 2 and came home and had a ton of old blankets and quilts i stuffed 4 big blankets and 2 sheets in one the thing is hard as a brick. then i shot a arrow out of my bow set at 62 # at 12 yards the arrow went in 5 inches and came out easy the replacement bags were 4 bucks so i guess i will see how they work.

hook


----------



## hoytboy101 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had a morrell six shooter and the arrows are almost impossible to pullout of it.


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

Isn't the six-shooter a FP target?? You shouldn't shoot BH into a FP target and expect it to last?!?! I have 2 Morrells both of the Yellow jackets one for FP has last 3 years so far.. have shoot thru it but just knock it over and walk on it to move stuffing around and good to go for awhile!! The BH target has lasted 2 years already, but yes field points you need a strong arm to pull them out...


----------



## KZaker (Sep 17, 2008)

*Freeze and thaw?*

I bought a Six Shooter last season, on the way to the camp… me and the guys shot at it a few times and it was impossible to remove both the field points and broad heads! I threw it back in my truck and we shot at an ol’ beat up 3D. But this year I cranked my bow up to #70 and because my other targets were at the cabin, I tried the Six Shooter again. I don’t know if it was because it was new last year and had a chance to go through a freeze/thaw cycle, but man – it stopped all of the arrows around mid penetration and they all came right out. But what I DID notice is- if your bow is not paper tuned and the arrows are going in at an angle or with active flex, they won’t come out without a fight. That may be the issue some people are having with it too.. Just my thoughts..:darkbeer:
Karl


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I hated my six shooter. My Rhinehart 18 n 1 is a much better target.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*never tried the six-shooter*



viperarcher said:


> Your not supose to hit the same spot over and over! There is one box like target that I have found that really does stand up and will take the repeated shot after shot and that is The Cabela's MDL Broadhead target and the price is only $39.95 for the 28x28x10 and $29.99 for the 23x23x10! it just lasts and will save on your fletching to stops the arrow, no matter what speed or poundage your shooting!


This is the only BH target I'll ever own.:cocktail:

Found these after being ripped off on a Morrell BH yellow jacket when they cheapened the target by havibg a hollow center.

2nd year and 100's of BH hits and going strong..

Made for cabela's by American Whitetail Inc.:darkbeer:

http://www.archerytargets.com/

But DO NOT shoot FT's into it.

I shoot bag targets for FT's.


----------



## bikerbrad (Oct 12, 2008)

:frusty:Just shot my new morrell six shooter at 19 yards in my basement. What a POS!!!!!!! Some arrows pull out easily while others are on the verge of being permanent fixtures in it! On the outside dots i'm sinking arrows up to fletching! Complete waste of money! DON"T buy one!(IMO) As for the Black hole, it only lasted a maybe a month before having complete pass throughs, tearing off my vanes! I now only use the black hole on an angle or at 35 yards plus. I just fot back into archery in July and have already dropped over $100 on targets with not being happy with either one. :thumbs_doBtw I'm shooting a new Mathews DXT at 65lbs with 29" draw and totally love it!:thumbs_up


----------



## bbs383ci (May 14, 2008)

yeah i bought a morrel yellow jacket BH like they said do not shoot a FT in it you have to use both hands and knees to get it out but BH come out with one hand i dont understand that. 

Dustin


----------



## DuckShot (Jul 28, 2010)

bringin an old thread back to life! I just got one of these targets on craigslist for $30. Looks like with the mixed reviews that some of them are good and some are crappy. Inconsistent production or something going on. Luck of the draw? Hope I got a good one!


----------

